# عرض بور بوينت عن نظم أرسال و استقبال موجات الراديو



## عبقر 2009 (30 مايو 2009)

العرض طبعا سوف تجدوه فى الملفات المرفقة
عرض رائع جدا جدا و قوى جدا:15::15:
لا تنسونا بدعائكم
عليكم فك الضغط


----------



## AHMED110068 (5 يونيو 2009)

الملف لا يفتح.........


----------



## منار يازجي (6 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بك.....................


----------



## solda300 (7 يونيو 2009)

AHMED110068 yajibo 3alayka tryiiir ism almojalde
changer le nom du dossier au francer ou angle


----------



## nooralhaq (7 يونيو 2009)

الملف لا يعمل 
ارجو التعديل


----------



## احمد59 (7 يونيو 2009)

*شكر*

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير 
ارجو منكم كيف اقوم بفحص دارات ac مثل ارقام TC40001BP * CD 4011BE * CD4025 *MN4017B ولكم جزيل الشكر وما عمل هذه الدوائر
احمد 59


----------



## جسر الأمل (7 يونيو 2009)

عرض رائع شكرا ......


----------



## مهندس حسني محمد (8 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس حسني محمد (8 يونيو 2009)

*عاجل للاخوة المحترفين*

رجاء من الإخوة المحترفين ان يدلوني على موقع او كتاب او اي شيء فيه شرح عن صيانة مكبرات الصوت بالمساجد وشكرا


----------



## عبقر 2009 (9 يونيو 2009)

اذا كان لديكم البور بوينت 2007 سوف يتم فتحة


----------



## darshon (23 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------

